# kitten with sticky eye



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

One of laceys babies has a sticky eye [frosty], i've been washing it with luke warm water and cotton wool, i was just wondering if there was any thing else i could do that would work better? thanks


----------



## Lulusmum (Jan 15, 2010)

I do find using the cotton wool pads are softer and have less bits.
Keep doing what you are doing using cooled boild water, it should clear up after a couple of day's. 



.


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

If its green ooze, then synulox drops is brilliant, but it'll be a trip to the vet


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you both, it's not green just a bit sticky. i'll keep cleaning it and hope it clears up:smile5:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

If its just mildly sticky then cooled boiled water with a little salt, or if the stickiness persists then something like golden eye ointment or brolene if you can get it from the chemist (just don't say its for a kitten or cat).


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Saikou said:


> If its just mildly sticky then cooled boiled water with a little salt, or if the stickiness persists then something like golden eye ointment or brolene if you can get it from the chemist (just don't say its for a kitten or cat).


Thanks saikou i'll see how she is tomorrow and if it isn't getting any better i'll go get some:smile5:


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

I've got some goldeneye drops for the kittens, i was just wondering what dosage to give them as obviously there for people not kittens, the packet says 1 drop 4 times a day for people, does any one know how many times a day for the kittens? thanks:smile5:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

One drop mostly goes everywhere but, only a fraction ends up in. I just do it 2x a day though, and keep the eye clean in between.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Saikou said:


> One drop mostly goes everywhere but, only a fraction ends up in. I just do it 2x a day though, and keep the eye clean in between.


Thank you saikou, i've only used it once so far but there eyes are already looking better


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

doogpoh said:


> Thank you saikou, i've only used it once so far but there eyes are already looking better


That's good. Their eyes are are a PITA when so tiny!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Its probably just a very mild infection, it shouldn't take long to clear it. Trouble is as they spend so much of the time asleep then their eyes get stuck very easily.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Saikou said:


> Its probably just a very mild infection, it shouldn't take long to clear it. Trouble is as they spend so much of the time asleep then their eyes get stuck very easily.


I know it's all i seem to be doing at the moment i just don't want them to get worse, hopefully fingers crossed this will work or there be of to the vet.


----------



## tilsie (Jun 15, 2009)

Another good thing for sticky eyes is a level teaspoon of Bicarbonate of Soda mixed in half a cup of warm water. Bathe the eye with cotton pads/balls using this mixture it works wonders. Bicarbonate of Soda is an excellent healer of all sorts of cuts, scratches etc.


----------

